# Jig fishing -limit of grouper - plus jacks, dolphin and minogs



## Mullethead

My fishing buddy Kevin moved back into the area, and with David and John we when out looking for Jacks and scamp on Jigs,

An 8-10 knot NE breeze put a slight chop on the water, with a low swell (from Nate?) out of the South. . Water was decent blue, gadually getting better the farther south and east we got .. with no grass.. a few schools of small flyers 

First stop was the edge - it was loaded with undersized AJ, bonitas - and sharks ! lost several AJs to sharks bitten cleanly behind the gills! Moved out beyond the edge, and saw several commerical boats anchored, presumably resting after fishing that night. 


After bouncing between a few rocks, we moved out to 300 ft looking for a hot AJ rock - 1/4 mile from the spot we find a floating wad of cane .. loaded the triple tails, decent chicken dolphin, and sharks! 

We load up 19 dolphin, to get to the one 10 pounder mixed in - only got a few small triple tails to bite - could not get pass the dolphin! 

We slide over to our AJ rock, and the bite was hot! We boated 4 decent fish,with a few almacos in the mix, and then caught and released untill we got our fill of AJs on jigs - 20 to 35 lb 

We then shifted to small diamond jigs and started working on the scamp limit - picking one fish there - two fish here - then moving - Mixed in with the scamp were mingo from bait sized to a 4.5 lb mongo mingo,.. Even got a few whites pushing 3 lb! 

We finished our grouper limit with 15 scamp and one red and headed North.. chop died off - making 30 knots in the following swell 

Bet we saw a dozen sea turtles! sometime in pairs! 

Cleaned fish for long time.... I have few more jig fishing converts!


----------



## Mullethead

The rest of pics


----------



## oxbeast1210

wow lol all i can say 

thanks for the detailed report!


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

very nice


----------



## Kim

Looks like you guys had a hot day on the water. No wonder all of you have smiles on your faces. Tight lines to all.


----------



## Lineman

Thanks for the information, plan to try the diamond jigs next time we are on some deep rock...


----------



## grey ghost

mullethead, great post, great pics, very informative, goooood eating!!:thumbup:


----------



## amarcafina

Good load !!!, seas look perfect ! Can't wait to get back down now the temp has cooled off !


----------



## Burnt Drag

Lineman said:


> Thanks for the information, plan to try the diamond jigs next time we are on some deep rock...


 Im betting they were using either bucktail or butterfly jigs likely using a piece of squid for a teaser.


----------



## fishn4fun

Way to put the guys on fish as usual Keith


----------



## lastcast

Nice mess of fish guys, looks like fun was had by all! Good report.


----------



## aquasport24

Still learning jig fishing but I had a blast doing some Friday when I went. Great catch. Congrats!!


----------



## Mullethead

Burnt Drag said:


> Im betting they were using either bucktail or butterfly jigs likely using a piece of squid for a teaser.


You lose that bet! though tipped buck tails and butter fly jigs work - most of the scamp and the stud mingos cught on this other recent trips on my boat were on diamond jigs - or I went through a lot effort to fake the photos, and get my buddies to lie for me 

We did use speed jigs for the AJ, and got a couple of the scamp and on 20 lb class gag on Eastern tackle 160 gram jigs 

3 or 4 oz diamond jigs - yo -yoed right near the bottom - works! 
some scamp had full bellies of what looked like cigs ! and hit anyway!


----------



## JoeyWelch

MulletHead that's a pile of fish ya got there. Good info on the diamond jigs. I'm ordering some tonight. Don't know why I've never fished em before. I just always used the butterfly. Congratulations on the fish kill. and thanks for the info.


----------



## Island24

I use the speed jigs too. I want to try the diamond jigs. How do you work them?


----------



## fish construction

nice job on the jigging. are you short or long yoyoing? we catch scamp short yoyoing with a benthos jig tipped with squid. but don't have the luck you have targeting the fish.


----------



## Mullethead

Island24 said:


> I use the speed jigs too. I want to try the diamond jigs. How do you work them?


We short yo yo em... hop em off the bottom...we pulled up a rock and hooked the bottom and lost a few.. but change it up if that's not working.
I really think we use to over work the jig for scamp , we are catching more by bumping it up.off the bottom, the letting it free fall to the bottom.

Also, I think with braid line we are fishing smaller jigs..use to fish 8 oz all the time, now I use 6,4 and even 3 oz when the conditions are right


----------



## hjorgan

*Ya'll are ugly and your mothers dress you funny....*

Not really.. great box of fish!
Envious of the scamp, we didn't put one in the box this weekend.
Fished the same sport that we loaded up on last time.
Guess the storm moved them.

Great report!


----------



## cobe killer

heck of a mixed box of fish!!good job!!


----------



## whipper snapper

you can't deny the power of the jig!


----------



## 1bandit

Great job with the jigs!


----------

